# Paneled Cathedral Type Pickle Jar I/P



## stinger haut (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello again,
 This one of my favorite big paneled cathedral type pickle jars. It was sold to me as a teal, but it really is a good strong aqua. Its embossed Wm. Underwood & Co on the bottom. Big bubbles through out with tons of small ones and hammered with whittle. A very thin applied string lip and it still has most of its iron.
 I've added some pictures of the embossing on the next two posts.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 22, 2006)

Here is a picture of one side of the embossing.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 22, 2006)

Here is the other side of the embossing.
 Stinger


----------



## annie44 (Oct 22, 2006)

A beautiful bottle and a fantastic photo - it really shows the whittle and the air bubbles perfectly!  I don't have a cathedral type pickle, but I find them very impressive.


----------



## cb76er (Oct 22, 2006)

that is a verry nice and crude bottle!


----------



## Tony14 (Oct 22, 2006)

Great bottle! how about a pic of the base?


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Tony14,
 Here is a picture of the base.
 Thank you for your comments.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Annie44,
 Thank you for your input and nice comments about my prized Underwood paneled pickle.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi cb76er,
 Glad you enjoyed my prized pickle. Thank you for your comments.
 Stinger


----------



## swizzle (Oct 22, 2006)

O.K. I'm new to learning pontils. I'm guessing iron pontil? Swizzle


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 22, 2006)

Swizzle, 
 Give that man a cigar because your right about the pontil being an iron one. 
 Another thing about iron pontils, there many different types of them.
 I mainly collect pontiled sodas and mineral waters and most of them were made during the iron pontil era.
 However, being a local, I am always looking for any Hawaiian hutches and any Hilo, Hawaii bottles.
 Stinger


----------

